# [APP][FREE] franco.Kernel updater Free v2.2



## franciscofranco (Nov 16, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
This application is a simple free version of my popular franco.Kernel updater. This only features a simple kernel downloader for this devices:

* Galaxy Nexus
* Samsung Galaxy SIII International version
* HTC One X International Version
* Asus Google Nexus 7

Market link: https://play.google....nco.kernel.free (this will be available once Google accepts the app)

If you like it and you want more power you can check out the full version on the Market.

Attached goes the .apk.

*Changelog:*
2.2
* Add support for the Asus Google Nexus 7
* Some bug fixes

2.1
* Extreme bugfixing in the kernel download and flashing process.

2.0
* Pushed the kernels download functions that were updated in the full app

Enjoy, share and have fun


----------



## franciscofranco (Nov 16, 2011)

Just released v2.2 adding support for the tablet Asus Google Nexus 7.


----------



## howardbamber (Sep 21, 2012)

Love the app well with the cost for OTA updates

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------

